# What is the largest species of trap door spider?



## Bryan91901 (Jul 26, 2006)

I was just interested in this so I can look it up but can't seem to find any info on it? Can anyone give me the scientific name ..or common, of the biggest known trap doors there are???:?


----------



## Deolok (Jul 27, 2006)

Other then a type of tarantula, I dont know...


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 27, 2006)

lipthesis sp?


----------



## spinnekop (Jul 27, 2006)

I think the Malaysian trapdoor Liphistius sp. is one of the biggest. But this specie is very rare.
http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/Liphistius-sp.html

You are actually refering to trapdoor spiders, not funnelweb spiders? There's a big difference between these two.


----------



## Gigas (Jul 27, 2006)

generally there is only 3 trapdoors spiders you can get, they are normally given the blanket name of gorgyrelles sp the max out at around 5cm, of the black,red,black with orange stripes the latter is said to be the largest


----------



## Sedat (Jul 28, 2006)

A trap-door spider is not a tarantula. The funnel-web is related to the tarantula and is relatively known as the funnel-web tarantula. The trap-door is also known as the mouse spider in Australia.


----------



## Tescos (Jul 30, 2006)

This is the largest I keep. 
_Liphistius sp._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tescos (Aug 24, 2006)

srap my last post as I have now seen a larger one.


----------



## Steven Gielis (Aug 24, 2006)

@ Tescos: Are these spider common available?


----------



## Tescos (Aug 25, 2006)

not seen them often for sale.


----------

